# Some more Giant pics, DUW



## VARNYARD (Mar 9, 2009)

How you like them guys? Some are dirty, and I can't wait til they shed, man they are getting nicer and nicer with age.


----------



## crimsonrazac (Mar 9, 2009)

I love this time of the year. We get to see all of the tegus.  Can't wait till hatching starts. :mrgreen:


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 9, 2009)

crimsonrazac said:


> I love this time of the year. We get to see all of the tegus.  Can't wait till hatching starts. :mrgreen:



Me either, lol, better than Christmas!! :shock:


----------



## reptilerookie (Mar 9, 2009)

those tegus look real nice


----------



## olympus (Mar 9, 2009)

Top of the line....


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 9, 2009)

olympus said:


> Top of the line....



Thanks guys!!


----------



## mjbgorilla (Apr 10, 2009)

whats the difference between wxtreme giants and argentine black and white tegus


----------



## VARNYARD (Apr 11, 2009)

Here is some info that will help you:
<!-- l --><a class="postlink-local" href="http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=1978" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">viewtopic.php?f=13&t=1978</a><!-- l -->

<!-- l --><a class="postlink-local" href="http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=1275" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">viewtopic.php?f=13&t=1275</a><!-- l -->

<!-- l --><a class="postlink-local" href="http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=199" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">viewtopic.php?f=13&t=199</a><!-- l -->


----------



## VARNYARD (Apr 12, 2009)

Here are some more pics:


----------



## crimsonrazac (Apr 12, 2009)

Your just making the wait for my hatchings even worse -.-


----------



## VARNYARD (Apr 12, 2009)

crimsonrazac said:


> Your just making the wait for my hatchings even worse -.-



Here, this will help :roll:  :


----------



## Red Earth Exotics (Apr 12, 2009)

crimsonrazac said:


> Your just making the wait for my hatchings even worse -.-




No kidding! I've never been real good at the waiting game....


----------



## EG6 (Apr 12, 2009)

love the way they look


----------



## VARNYARD (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks guys!!


----------



## dave (Apr 14, 2009)

I was the one waiting this time last year, and its tough, but its worth it. Never have I had such an intelligent lizard with incredible personality. Mongo is awake now, and even more tame than before. Also, Bobby is an incredible guy to deal with. Keep up the awesome pics.


----------



## omgtaylorg (Apr 14, 2009)

WOW, the first tegu in the 2nd group of photos is huge, and beautiful...well they all are of course. If I were you everytime I walked outside to my giants I would just have a huge smile on my face, the site of them would never get old. Amazing tegus.


----------



## Red Earth Exotics (Apr 14, 2009)

dave said:


> I was the one waiting this time last year, and its tough, but its worth it. Never have I had such an intelligent lizard with incredible personality. Mongo is awake now, and even more tame than before. Also, Bobby is an incredible guy to deal with. Keep up the awesome pics.




Mongo! What a great name for an extreme! This will be my first tegu, after reading what everyone says about their intelligence and personality, I had to get one. Just the thought of having such a huge TAME lizard make me so excited. 

When I get him, I think I'm going to name him Bocephus!


----------



## omgtaylorg (Apr 14, 2009)

Red Earth Exotics said:


> dave said:
> 
> 
> > I was the one waiting this time last year, and its tough, but its worth it. Never have I had such an intelligent lizard with incredible personality. Mongo is awake now, and even more tame than before. Also, Bobby is an incredible guy to deal with. Keep up the awesome pics.
> ...



Lol, you wont be dissapoined, especially if its from Bobby. They still baffle me everyday at how smart they are and how quickly they can learn and get into a routine, and how much they seek your attention....once they tame down and begin to know you are not a threat...they always want to be held and free roam and just explore...its awesome and im truly jealous that Bobby has so many of them, especially the ones in these pictures.


----------



## hoosier (Apr 14, 2009)

i defiently have to have one bythe next season lol :-D :mrgreen:


----------

